# Coming soon!



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers (Mar 20, 2017)

My first litter of mini lops is due tonight! My girls have been working hard for a couple days to make nice, warm nests. There was a mountain of white fur in one box when I woke up this morning, but no babies. I think it's going to happen soon, though! 

Here are some pictures of the parents. I'll post pictures of the kits when they're born!

This is the sire: Caspian






Momma one: Pevensie




Momma Two: Finchley


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Mar 20, 2017)

I LOVE their names!!! Hope all does well. Are they for showing? The dams and sire have good coloring and markings.


----------



## Marie28 (Mar 20, 2017)

Love those ears! So cute!


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers (Mar 20, 2017)

Well, this didn't go the way I had hoped. Both of my girls had two kits each. Finchley, the black one who didn't pull much fur still has both of hers. They are black just like her. Pevensie, the white and black one lost both of hers before I found them. It looks like she had them in the box, but when she saw they died she pushed them out. They were well formed and sized correctly, and she had plenty (an over abundance, really) of fur in there for them. They just didn't make it. Pretty sad.


----------



## Marie28 (Mar 20, 2017)

Is this their first litter? Hopefully things will be better next time.


----------



## HaloRabbits (Mar 20, 2017)

Awe so sorry  Our doe was a first time mommy and lost 6 out of her 11 babies last time. Hopefully Pevensie is more successful next time! I don't know if it's harder on the humans or the rabbits when they lose babies .


----------



## LocoYokel (Mar 21, 2017)

How wonderful Finchley did well!  Even tho Pevensie did not that does not mean she won't next time.  First litters are always a challenge, for doe mom and the "other mother"... 
Can't wait to see baby pics!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 21, 2017)

They seem to do much better next time around whether it's instinct or learned behavior, it goes better second time around. Just keep 'em healthy, and maybe give 'em a little boost of protein Day# 30, or just before you estimate they will kindle.
I also give my lactating does a little more protein.


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers (Mar 23, 2017)

Finchley and her kits are still doing really well. It's been pretty chilly for the last few days so we have then in a little cage in the garage with a heat lamp over them. We lost a lot of kits this winter (we had three whole litters including Pev's that didn't make it) so we want to give these little guys the best shot we can.  It's funny to see the difference in personality even this young between the kits. One is a little smaller (but still plump enough that I know it's getting milk) who is pretty squirmy and moves everytime I pull the fur of the next back a little. The bigger one doesn't like to move unless I stroke it, then it will start rooting.
After a few days of looking pretty depressed and listless, Pevensie has perked up a bit. She got a lot of extra attention and cuddles which I think helped. I'm thinking about breeding her again when we do the huge batch of meat breeding for the county fair, that way if any kits need fostered, I'll have five or six other does to choose from.


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers (Mar 23, 2017)

We've got peach fuzz, ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## Marie28 (Mar 23, 2017)

aww <3 soo cute!


----------



## HaloRabbits (Mar 23, 2017)

Glad they're doing well! How long until you do the big meat breedings?


----------

